# Help finding a thread



## monty (Jul 26, 2011)

I have been looking for a thread that featured a link to a belt sander/grinder for sale at Harbor Freight. One post also listed some good belts to get to fit that particular machine. I have done searches on Harbor Freight, belt, belt sander etc. and I just can't find the thread. Does anyone remember posting this? I'm heading out this afternoon to find something for my trailer and I though that info would be helpful. My apologies if the answer is right in front of me, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know about the thread but what are you looking to do? Maybe we can help.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 26, 2011)

Perhaps you mean this popular Central Machinery option and belts from Lee Valley?


----------



## monty (Jul 26, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Perhaps you mean this popular Central Machinery option and belts from Lee Valley?



That's exactly what I was looking for!! Thanks!!


----------



## monty (Jul 26, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I don't know about the thread but what are you looking to do? Maybe we can help.



I didn't want to ask knowing that this had been cover so recently in a thread that I couldn't find 

I need something that will help me handle a larger volume of western knives than I am able to do with stones or an Edge Pro. I plan on using it in my competition trailer at BBQ competitions, and at home in my shop. I also need something to help when I get a box load of knives from local trappers. It's crazy what they bring to me and I think I can do what they want with a machine and still have time to have a day job. Seeing your set up got me to thinking about how I might handle more volume. What would you suggest?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 26, 2011)

For a portable option the HF 1x30 is pretty good. I used one of these for a long time and it made a lot of $$. It's even pretty good for fixing tips and edge damage. What it can't do is fix full bolstered knives correctly since you need to do them lengthwise down the platen. Oh and it can also work for crappy scissors and shears too. 

I mounted mine horizontal so that I had view of both the angle and burr creation/burr reduction processes.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 26, 2011)

For belts you could probably get away with 3 types...

60x Blue Zirconia (emergency use only)

120x SiC (most all sharpening & repair work)

Leather (finishing/deburring)


----------



## monty (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. You made it too easy 

I'll see what my local HF has and get to it. It suprises me that I can get a belt sander for less $$$ than I have ever spent on a single stone!


----------



## monty (Jul 26, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> For belts you could probably get away with 3 types...
> 
> 60x Blue Zirconia (emergency use only)
> 
> ...


 
Is SiC silicon carbide?


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 26, 2011)

monty said:


> Is SiC silicon carbide?



Yes


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 26, 2011)

There was also this post Sanding Belts and I thought people loved those 3M Gator belts.

This reminds me that I need to buy my belts for my HF sander. 

k.


----------



## monty (Jul 26, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> There was also this post Sanding Belts and I thought people loved those 3M Gator belts.
> 
> This reminds me that I need to buy my belts for my HF sander.
> 
> k.



Yeah, that's helpful! I checked at my HF and they have the sander. Seems like a reasonable price for what it does.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 26, 2011)

It did seem on the cheap side when I checked it out at HF, but I decided to get it anyhow as an intro sander, and the size was nice and small. Almost missed it in the store. 

The only problem is the belts cost way more than the sander, so upgrading to a different size will cost more in belts than the sander.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

The platen (steel plate under the belt that is for grinding on) sucks on this thing, it's not going to be square to the belt from any angle. I suggest taking the time to remove it and fix what you can just in case you want to grind on it but even if you don't want to grind on it make sure it sits level with the belt path and not sticking up into the belt since this causes belt wear and pealing of leather belt seams. Also make sure to loosen the belt tensioner lock bolt to allow for the spring to do it's thing. A lot of new people starting on these things never loosen this bolt and struggle with not only tracking but breaking belts and belt installation/removal.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

I found some pictures of my HF 1x30 showing my horizontal frame mod I did plus I added a hinge to the belt dust cover. I can't get over how clean it looks, you should see this thing today.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 27, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> The platen (steel plate under the belt that is for grinding on) sucks on this thing, it's not going to be square to the belt from any angle. I suggest taking the time to remove it and fix what you can just in case you want to grind on it but even if you don't want to grind on it make sure it sits level with the belt path and not sticking up into the belt since this causes belt wear and pealing of leather belt seams. Also make sure to loosen the belt tensioner lock bolt to allow for the spring to do it's thing. A lot of new people starting on these things never loosen this bolt and struggle with not only tracking but breaking belts and belt installation/removal.



Thanks for the advice. That is helpful.

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

You're welcome. 


Oh and it also occurred to me to mention that if you want to mount it horizontally you use the base plate that it comes with by moving it to the rear of the unit. You will need to drill a few holes in the frame and also install some spacers to raise the body up high enough for the tracking control knob to be able to function. I've done this conversion for a few people int he past and it's pretty simple in comparison to that contraption I show above.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 27, 2011)

That is indeed spiffy! Love the handle on top. I wonder if anyones ever actually hooked up a dust collector to that porthole, lol.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

I used my vacuum with it a few times but it didn't seem to do much of anything in the way of helping with the mess.


----------



## steeley (Jul 27, 2011)

do you still use that truck Dave.
and paper wheel in the photo ?oke1:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 28, 2011)

The slotted paper wheel still gets used for de-burring German knives but the truck is long gone.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but this has been on my to-do list for too long. I think I am going to make Dave's conversions to my HB sander this weekend and get some belts.

k.


----------

